# Apprentice Status Removal



## valerie.l.sarno@gmail.com (May 25, 2019)

Hello,

I have a CPC-A and am trying to figure out how to remove my A. It states that 1 year can be removed by having 80hrs experience. I have over 300 documented hours from my program I finished. Will that only remove 1 year or 2?


----------



## Mayzoo (May 25, 2019)

Your education will remove 1 year.   Finishing Practicode or working for one year will count as the second year.






						Remove Apprentice from CPC - Apprentice Removal Requirements – AAPC
					






					www.aapc.com


----------



## valerie.l.sarno@gmail.com (May 27, 2019)

Ok. Thank you. I was thinking that but wanted to be sure before I signed up for something to cover that 2nd year.


----------

